# Post ur feral art :3



## NoFoibles (Apr 1, 2011)

These is my favorite pictures i made, my little sister sasha made the account and she never uses it so i take :< she was gonna try making pictures but she said they looked like a fetus holding a apple. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o42PJtnuWh8&playnext=1&list=PLCD5C6E8F76AB9777 here are my favorite feral pictures ive made.


----------



## Taboo (Apr 1, 2011)

I want to see a fetus holding an apple..


----------



## Morroke (Apr 1, 2011)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/44-Palette-Town


----------



## Smelge (Apr 1, 2011)

No. Fuck no.

Why the hell would you even do that?

A video is for motion, not as a crappy low-res image gallery. Hey, here's a picture. Let's add music, make it blurry with artifacts and then post it to youtube because let's hope people pay more attention to the music than the crappy art. It's not even good art. It's the kind of stuff made by people who've never actually seen an animal. Have you noticed you are on the internet? A worldwide collection of tubes with pictures of everything you could ever dream of?

So why the hell can't you look up a picture of a wolf, and use it to get the correct bodyshape, instead of rapping out something that looks like it spent the first week of it's life being smacked in the face with a frying pan.

Furthermore, there is nowhere on this site to go "look at my art". That's what FA is for. You know, the really big image gallery this forum is attached to. This is not buying, selling or offering art. It is just attentionwhoring. If you're going to do that, at least do so with art of a decent standard.


----------



## JoshGoesRawr (Apr 1, 2011)

Smelge said:


> This is not buying, selling or offering art. It is just attentionwhoring. If you're going to do that, at least do so with art of a decent standard.



Yes, this is in the wrong sub-forum but you don't have to be so nasty about it, just calm down.
There was also no need for you to attack his work. Even if he had done something wrong to you, which he hasn't, there still wouldn't be a need for this.
Please consider being polite next time.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 1, 2011)

JoshGoesRawr said:


> Yes, this is in the wrong sub-forum but you don't have to be so nasty about it, just calm down.
> There was also no need for you to attack his work. Even if he had done something wrong to you, which he hasn't, there still wouldn't be a need for this.
> Please consider being polite next time.



No. I don't believe I will.

This user repeatedly creates bad threads with little to no point, always in the wrong sections. She refuses to use proper spelling or punctuation, constantly mangles the English language and treats the forums like her Livejournal. She is a rubbish poster, and the sooner she realises that and fixes it, the sooner she can become a member that can be tolerated.


----------



## DJ_Battousai (Apr 1, 2011)

Smelge, I'm sure you were young and a forum newbie too at some point. cut them some slack, and just let the forum's mods deal with the rest, else you just end up getting yourself in trouble for it.
if that's your only motivation for not keeping this behaviour up, then so be it... but just cut out the insults. this place is for CONSTRUCTIVE criticism.


----------



## JoshGoesRawr (Apr 1, 2011)

Smelge said:


> No. I don't believe I will.
> 
> This user repeatedly creates bad threads with little to no point, always in the wrong sections. She refuses to use proper spelling or punctuation, constantly mangles the English language and treats the forums like her Livejournal. She is a rubbish poster, and the sooner she realises that and fixes it, the sooner she can become a member that can be tolerated.



Well if you REALLY don't like it then you should just stop posting in her threads. It only bumps them back to the top of the list. You are the reason why the thread was moved back to the top into the view of others. Just something to ponder about.
Also, you do realize that you are using the internet right? People can do whatever they want, and speak however they want. If you don't like it then just leave.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 1, 2011)

DJ_Battousai said:


> Smelge, I'm sure you were young and a forum newbie too at some point.


Yes. And I checked out the rules of the place and got the general idea of the mentality and flow, then started posting. Forum ettiquette asks you to not make a dick of yourself, use proper English and punctuation. Fair enough if you have spelling issues, but pure laziness is frowned upon. Now, I actually paid attention to this stuff, and look, wow, still here several years later.

When a user has been asked multiple times to stop with pointless threads and stop using txt speak, yet continues to do it, obviously asking nicely is of no use, so telling them to fuck off might work. You're coming in to this at this point, where you just see someone being nasty to someone else. Bear in mind that there is likely to be backstory to it before assuming the worst.



> cut them some slack, and just let the forum's mods deal with the rest, else you just end up getting yourself in trouble for it.
> if that's your only motivation for not keeping this behaviour up, then so be it... but just cut out the insults. this place is for CONSTRUCTIVE criticism.


 
There is quite a bit of constructive criticism in there. It's pointless because this user ignores advice. So why not package it up like that if it's a waste of time either way?


----------



## JoshGoesRawr (Apr 1, 2011)

If the user ignores advice then why bother giving it to them?
Seems to be a waste of your incredibly precious energy and my patience.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 1, 2011)

Behave you all.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 1, 2011)

JoshGoesRawr said:


> If the user ignores advice then why bother giving it to them?
> Seems to be a waste of your incredibly precious energy and my patience.


 
1 - Maybe repetiton will get through to her
2 - It's funny


----------



## Zin (Apr 2, 2011)

This thread went to hell in a hand basket it seems. o-o


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 2, 2011)

here's the last art i did.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 3, 2011)

*lol at this thread* and pretty much agree with everything Smelge has said. Once you post it here, it's free game whether we decide to rip it apart or praise it.

Anyone else notice conspicuous lack of OP?


----------



## Monster. (Apr 3, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Anyone else notice conspicuous lack of OP?


You know how it is. Someone posts attention-whoring thread, gets critiqued for it, and disappears without a trace until they're dumb enough to reopen a new thread and continue the same behavior _or_ b'awws about it in a journal then ragequits. :V


----------



## Xenke (Apr 3, 2011)

Gaz said:


> You know how it is. Someone posts attention-whoring thread, gets critiqued for it, and disappears without a trace until they're dumb enough to reopen a new thread and continue the same behavior _or_ b'awws about it in a journal then ragequits. :V


 
She's probably dumb enough to come back.

She came back and made this after I called her a dumb ugly bimbo. :V


----------



## Monster. (Apr 3, 2011)

Xenke said:


> She's probably dumb enough to come back.
> 
> She came back and made this after I called her a dumb ugly bimbo. :V


Thus the fun continues.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 4, 2011)

Why do I have a nagging suspicion NoFoibles didn't even make these?


----------

